# Starwind 22 - Owners Manual ?



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

I recently purchased a 1982 Starwind 22 Mark II and have searched online for an owners manual. Does anyone know of an online version or have a copy they could scan and send? 

I'm not an experienced sailor as it is, so I'd like to learn the system inside and out before I get in a situation where my lack of experience gets me in trouble.

Thanks in advance to any information you can provide!

Seth


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like the Starwind Owners have a forum you might check: Starwind Spindrift Marina • Index page


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

That site was down when I looked last time... Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

For anyone else who is interested, here is what I have found:

-Chrysler 22 Owners Manual (nearly the same boat) - Chrysler 22 Owner's Manual

-Basic info from the Starwind site - The Starwind 22 Trailerable Cruiser

-The original brochure (not much specifics) - http://www.msogphotosite.com/MSOG/pdfpage/starwindco.pdf


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the layout of the Starwind 22. Sure would like to open up the interior of my 23 footer that way.


----------



## Hardyw38 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Starwind 22 manual*

I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
Hardy


----------



## linecreek (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you send me the starwind 223 owners manual? [email protected]


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

LemonHead said:


> For anyone else who is interested, here is what I have found:
> 
> -Chrysler 22 Owners Manual (nearly the same boat) - Chrysler 22 Owner's Manual
> 
> ...


Here is additional Starwind 22 specific information I have been able to find:

-Boat and Sail Specifications - Starwind 22 Sailboat Data

-Sail Dimensions of the Main, Jib, Genoa, Asymmetrical, Stormjib, and Drifter sails for the Starwind 22 - SailRite Starwind 22 Sail Data

-Starwind 223 Operating and Rigging Instructions - Message me with your email and I will send you the PDF


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

In the Starwinds.com FTP folder, there are several PDFs for several starwinds (including the 223, and the 19 which both have relevant info for the 22). Here is that link: ftp://ftp.starwinds.com/ftp-pub/


----------



## gdhb20 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Starwind 22 manual*



Hardyw38 said:


> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


Do you still have a copy of the Starwind 223 owners manual? Is so could you email it to me please? [email protected]


----------



## outersphere (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Starwind 22 manual*

If you still have a copy of the Starwind 223 manual would you please send a copy to 
[email protected].

If you know where a good used suite of sails and a boom is to be had would you let me know.

Thanks,

George


----------



## outersphere (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Starwind 22 manual*

If you ever got a copy of the Starwind 223 manual could you send a copy to [email protected]

looking for a boom and good used sails.

Thanks,

George


----------



## zzmiller (May 15, 2020)

*Re: Starwind 22 manual*



Hardyw38 said:


> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


Hey, this is a long-shot but you're the only one on the internet who says they have this manual. If you still have it and are active could you send a copy my way?

rust.nvr.sleeps at gmail d o t com

Thank You!


----------



## NoDecaf (Nov 4, 2020)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual*
> 
> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


Hi If you or anyone still have the StarWind 223 manual I'd appreciate a copy, [email protected] 
Thanks,
John


----------



## gg0ddess (May 27, 2021)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual*
> 
> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


Will anyone please send either the 223 or 22 owners manual to [email protected]? Thank you!


----------



## BW4 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual*
> 
> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


Any chance you still have the Starwind 223 owners manual?


----------



## escowhound (Nov 13, 2021)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual*
> 
> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


I just purchased a 1985 Starwind 223 ---- would really appreciate a scanned copy of the owners manual ---- my email is [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## russd055 (11 mo ago)

I also would love to have this manual. Just purchased one yesterday and would love to have more information. 
[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## escowhound (Nov 13, 2021)

CarpeAquam said:


> I recently purchased a 1982 Starwind 22 Mark II and have searched online for an owners manual. Does anyone know of an online version or have a copy they could scan and send?
> 
> I'm not an experienced sailor as it is, so I'd like to learn the system inside and out before I get in a situation where my lack of experience gets me in trouble.
> 
> ...





russd055 said:


> I also would love to have this manual. Just purchased one yesterday and would love to have more information.
> [email protected]
> Thank you!


I'll send to your email what I have --- kind of brief, but I think it's the only owners manual. Curious, what condition is your boat in and what did you pay ---- trying to figure out of I got ripped off. Do you have a roller furling jib? Thanks, I'll get the manual over to you.


----------



## escowhound (Nov 13, 2021)

escowhound said:


> I'll send to your email what I have --- kind of brief, but I think it's the only owners manual. Curious, what condition is your boat in and what did you pay ---- trying to figure out of I got ripped off. Do you have a roller furling jib? Thanks, I'll get the manual over to you.


just sent


----------



## tommyguns265 (10 mo ago)

If anyone has the owners manual could you please send it to me at [email protected] thank you very much.


----------



## Michael Wells (9 mo ago)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual*
> 
> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


I just purchased a Starwind 223 and would like a copy of the owners manual. Thank you in advance


----------



## Michael Wells (9 mo ago)

CarpeAquam said:


> Here is additional Starwind 22 specific information I have been able to find:
> 
> -Boat and Sail Specifications - Starwind 22 Sailboat Data
> 
> ...


[email protected] thanks


----------



## Michael Wells (9 mo ago)

Michael Wells said:


> I just purchased a Starwind 223 and would like a copy of the owners manual. Thank you in advance


My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## DaveS (5 mo ago)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual* I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you. Hardy


----------



## DaveS (5 mo ago)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual*
> 
> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


----------



## DaveS (5 mo ago)

Hardyw38 said:


> *Starwind 22 manual*
> 
> I have a scanned copy of the owners manual for a starwind 223 from rebel industries. send me your email address and I will sent it to you.
> Hardy


can you send me a copy of the owners manual. [email protected]

if others have a source for a Starwibd 223 manual I would be grateful. Thank you so much.


----------

